# CNC Machine 3D Model



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I wanted to share the progress I made this week modeling my Laguna IQ. This is a good way to work on your CAD skills while waiting for warmer weather here in Iowa.. I've got some more detail to do but wanted to show it off...


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow that looks really good!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Jeff! The gray one on the bottom looks almost as good as the purple one on top, which I assume to be the real one. :wink:

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's some impressive cad skill Jeff!
I'd be a lot better if I spent more time in Aspire and less time on YouTube!! 🙂


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

What CAD software are you using. I got a Fusion 360 startup license but am having trouble really learning it. I use Carbide Create and am making a lot of projects. Although carbide create is a relatively simple CAD application it is very good for simple wood projects and v carving.


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well, that depends on where I'm at. I use AutoCAD and Inventor when I'm at work and I use mostly Esprit CAM when at home. I save files from one and import to another depending where I'm at.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

gdonham1 said:


> What CAD software are you using. I got a Fusion 360 startup license but am having trouble really learning it. I use Carbide Create and am making a lot of projects. Although carbide create is a relatively simple CAD application it is very good for simple wood projects and v carving.


Watch any of the Lars Christensen videos on Fusion 360. Watching his videos definitely shortened my learning curve.

David


----------



## TRIGON5990 (Dec 19, 2021)

Jeff Speedster929 said:


> I wanted to share the progress I made this week modeling my Laguna IQ. This is a good way to work on your CAD skills while waiting for warmer weather here in Iowa.. I've got some more detail to do but wanted to show it off...


Hi, i would like to get those 3d files. is there any way you could please send them to me? i would very much appreciate it. thank you!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @TRIGON5990


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @TRIGON5990 . This is an older post and the OP may not see your request.


----------

